# Teens Mead - Model/Year ID



## Dave Stromberger (Jul 20, 2015)

Can anyone help me ID the model and year of this tall Mead?  Badge is missing, but it has side to side holes. Serial number is 84236.  Thanks!


----------



## sam (Jul 21, 2015)

I can show you that bike as a Sears Master. If you take the headset out the cups are stamped with a "D".


----------



## hoofhearted (Jul 21, 2015)

Dave Stromberger said:


> Can anyone help me ID the model and year of this tall Mead?  Badge is missing, but it has side to side holes. Serial number is 84236.  Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 226505





*Believe that is a Miami-Built ... I want it ..... cash or trade.*


...............  patric


----------



## bricycle (Jul 21, 2015)

that's a TALL sucker!


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 21, 2015)

bricycle said:


> that's a TALL sucker!




I know...wish I woulda seen this earlier.


----------



## redline1968 (Jul 21, 2015)

Pic of a badge with horizontal holes from this site that's Miami also Miami badges are horizontal.


----------



## Nick-theCut (Jul 21, 2015)

These teens Crusader are typically Great Western built.  unless the crank has a marking, these are hard to pin point an exact year.  A Crusader badge has horizontal holes, that's what it is.


----------



## josehuerta (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## Dave Stromberger (Jul 21, 2015)

Thanks for the help so far guys. Patric, I'll get some closeup pics for you.  I didn't think of Miami as the builder, but it does seem to show the Miami Built characteristics. I'll take the crank and fork out to inspect for any identifying marks.  Josehuerta, thanks for the scan.. that's the bike!  If this thing wasn't so tall, I'd build it into a rider!


----------



## hoofhearted (Jul 21, 2015)

Dave Stromberger said:


> Patric, I'll get some closeup pics for you.  I didn't think of Miami as the builder, but it does seem to show the Miami Built characteristics. I'll take the crank and fork out to inspect for any identifying marks.




*Am curious as to the type of crank-system ... Fauber or something else (?) .... 

Thank you - Dave .....*


...... patric


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Jul 22, 2015)

Out of curiosity were there any mead badged frames from this era with vertical badge holes?


----------



## redline1968 (Jul 22, 2015)

Yes horizontal not vertical. Also I think they all had rear adjusting screws built into the frame also. The one in question doesn't.


----------



## Balloontyre (Jul 22, 2015)

1910-1915 era, probably Miami built. Could pass for a sears master uf all the other clues didn't point to Mead.
Here's one.

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?33886-can-someone-date-this-Mead-Crusader


----------



## Nick-theCut (Jul 22, 2015)

Based on the production of this stamp, this Crusader catalog was between 1914-15... Or it's an older stamp used at a later year.






Doesn't help with the frame maker, just another image of the bike from around the same time (1914-1916)


----------



## bricycle (Jul 22, 2015)

Dave Stromberger said:


> Thanks for the help so far guys. Patric, I'll get some closeup pics for you.  I didn't think of Miami as the builder, but it does seem to show the Miami Built characteristics. I'll take the crank and fork out to inspect for any identifying marks.  Josehuerta, thanks for the scan.. that's the bike!  If this thing wasn't so tall, I'd build it into a rider!




I vote that Mike or Nick gets this girl just because they can actually ride it... (no offence Patric, wuv ya!)


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Jul 22, 2015)

Some detail shots:


----------



## hoofhearted (Jul 22, 2015)

*Dave .. am wanting this frame/fork ... don't want pedals .. I will pay for shipping and insurance.

Let me know how much cash to send (you won't shock me) ... maybe you want some bicycle schtuff, also.

Lemme know ... you have my off-the-line contact info. 

You make me happy ... I make you happy .....    

Prepare to become waaay happy.*


Thanks - Dave .................


....... patric


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Jul 22, 2015)

hoofhearted said:


> *Dave .. am wanting this frame/fork ... don't want pedals .. I will pay for shipping and insurance.
> 
> Let me know how much cash to send (you won't shock me) ... maybe you want some bicycle schtuff, also.
> 
> ...






Bike is yours Pataric, we'll work something out


----------



## hoofhearted (Jul 22, 2015)

Dave Stromberger said:


> Bike is yours Pataric, we'll work something out






*Holy Crap ... you is too good to me, Dave .... much appreciated - this !!*


...... patric


----------



## Nick-theCut (Jul 22, 2015)

hoofhearted said:


> *Am curious as to the type of crank-system ... Fauber or something else (?) ....
> 
> Thank you - Dave .....*
> 
> ...




I'm wondering if the bottom bracket on Dave's looks like this one.






Notice the cutouts.  These are threaded BB cups, and if the same, would be Fauber on a GW frame.
The serial # has a distinct "font" that may also be compared.
From what I've been told in the past and have seen,  this resembles Great Western.


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Jul 23, 2015)

Nick, this bike doesn't have the Fauber crank. No threaded bottom bracket or cutouts. Just your typical stuff instead.


----------



## Nick-theCut (Jul 23, 2015)

Dave Stromberger said:


> Nick, this bike doesn't have the Fauber crank. No threaded bottom bracket or cutouts. Just your typical stuff instead.




Right on Dave, thanks.  I hope we can identify this frame further.  As a Mead aficionado, I'd like to know if other manufacturers were involved.  Serial numbers?  I don't have a data base, but maybe Patric can take over there.
Please keep this thread informed if anything can be confirmed.


----------



## redline1968 (Jul 24, 2015)

You'll need the secret password and hand shake. :0


----------



## hoofhearted (Jul 24, 2015)

*Found out via fone-call from Dave the frame is blessed
with a 26'' seat-mast .. and has a non-Fauber crankcase.

In my opinion, the frame is a Miami-Built having no adjusters
at the rear dropouts ... very-stout fender-bridges and may 
possibly be a special-creation for Mead ... personally have 
never seen a Miami frame taller than 24''.

The fork is a design I am not familiar with in the Miami-Built
line.  The crown looks very-similar to one of the Iver-Johnson
fork crowns .. 'tho not so robust.

Will know more about the machine when it arrives.*


..................  patric


----------



## tommydale1950 (Jul 24, 2015)

*Mead Fork*

I bought this Mead ? fork for a ladies project and after seeing the length of the head tube on this bike has me wondering about it ..Tom


----------



## bricycle (Jul 24, 2015)

tommydale1950 said:


> I bought this Mead ? fork for a ladies project and after seeing the length of the head tube on this bike has me wondering about it ..Tom




could be for a tall tank model.


----------



## sam (Aug 1, 2015)

I believe this to be your bike:


----------



## hoofhearted (Aug 2, 2015)

*Thought info in 1915 ad is significant ...

That 26'' tall seat mast on the Stromberger frame
is not listed in any Miami lit that I have peeped --
but the company was equipped to build whatever
was asked of it by consumers.

Miami was a manufacturer, right .... ?*

........ patric


----------



## sam (Aug 2, 2015)

I though Miami was a name or brand used by Consolidated?


----------



## Nick-theCut (Aug 2, 2015)

Can anyone here prove its not Great Western built?  I was told years ago by a fellow member "CrownKing" that all these teens Crusaders were GW built.  It seemed to be his forte.  I've never heard of Mead utilizing Miami for their assembly.  They could of bought out some old production, just never heard of that.
These weird type of things can be called Meadisms.
Since it is a Mead Crusader, the French gray paint was a factory choice from Mead, right?


----------



## Balloontyre (Aug 3, 2015)

Meadism (TM), lol.
If the bike in question did not have Mead style crank, pedals, the frame could pass for Master. My experience is Master bikes were Davis made, this bike has all the characteristics of the one I linked earlier in the thread, not Davis, not GWM.

Dave, is back side of head tube seamed in center vertically showing a slight raised bead or seam? I've seen this on a few  crusaders now.


Sam, what leads you to think Master?


----------



## Balloontyre (Aug 3, 2015)

Tommydale1950, that fork could be for a Mead bike or several other brands of the day that used it also, it's not proprietary. If it were for a Tall Tank bike it would be a truss fork.


----------



## sam (Aug 3, 2015)

I'm going to retract---masters had external lugs--this one does not. GW used treaded BBs same as Crescents. and yes Crusaders of the teens used roll and brazed tubing. Schwinn used this color/ fork style/sprocket/ and joints. Maybe it's not a crusader maybe I need to look tru some mead catalogs!


----------



## tommydale1950 (Aug 3, 2015)

Thank you ,Ivo...Tom


----------



## hoofhearted (Aug 3, 2015)

Dave Stromberger said:


> Can anyone help me ID the model and year of this tall Mead?  Badge is missing, but it has side to side holes. Serial number is 84236.  Thanks!





*Brothers and Sisters of The Wheel ... this thread began with Dave Stromberger naming this machine a Mead.

Buckle-Up, Pilgrims ... am going into a ramble mode ......

The same particular chainring does appear on some-other Mead-Badged Units.  
Note the six, extra, little-flourishes in the ring, on the ''Dave'' frame.  

The viewer can see the same flourishes in the Mead illustration posted by CABE 
Member josehuerta on the first page of this entire thread.

Dave has indicated to me that the crankcase is not fitted with Fauber, cranking parts.

Am I wrong to believe that Great Western-Built Bicycles were fitted with Fauber crankcase fittings ?

Have known CABE Member, CrownKing for years --- and see that he is extremely-knowing 
regarding all things - Indiana, that is .. Great Western and Fauber equipment.  I have total respect 
for his findings and pronouncements.  

Am not positive the ''Dave'' frame is a Crusader, or not.  The frame has several, ''Miami' tells ...
most notable ... the lack of rear-axel adjusters and, the presence of rather-stout fender bridges.

Am keeping in mind that Miami did not always eliminate the rear-axel adjusters
in every machine they produced.  

What I observe in the ''Dave'' frame is a diamond-frame design .. stout fender bridges .. 
a lack of built-in axel adjusters ... a non-Fauber crank system ... a chainring that really-
appears to mirror the chainring on the Mead in the ad provided by josehuerta ...
and a pair of head-badge retaining-screws ... (am aware that Mead badges and Miami-
Built badges took horizontally-placed screws ... if they took a screw to retain the badge).

Am also seeing a paint-scheme based on the use of paint that is called French Grey.

Davis used this color paint on their Sear's  Master ... and Miami also used the color, 
French Grey on many of their machines.

The final-three fotos show a Ranger that may have been made in the Miami-Cycle factory.*

_Oh - NO ... I see axel-adjuster screws .... !!_


........... patric



















 *Fotos from Ethernet*



 *Sear's Master*


----------



## Nick-theCut (Aug 3, 2015)

I love your rambles. 
"Brothers and Sisters of the Wheel"  That's spectacular Patric


----------



## hoofhearted (Aug 3, 2015)

----------------


----------



## hoofhearted (Jul 4, 2016)

*

 

Never did add this foto with head measurement .......

Here it be ............................................
*
At 5'6'', I need this like an eel needs boxing gloves ...
but I do have a _thing _for antiquated, tall frames.

Have decided to keep and build the above unit ...

It will replace a genuine F-M racer-core ... 24'' lightweight
frame / fork / cups .. with 1916 F-M crank / cups and
1916, 24-T chainring.  Continue in following paragraph.

No holes in headtube .. no rear adjusters .. has thick
fender bridges .. no paint .. no dings.  Seat stem has
built-in tightening bolt ...... Will post total-weight of
aforementioned unit ............................

Will post in sell / trade area when I find my camera fone ...
been on the peep for it most of June.


....... patric


POST SCRIPT  ..... perhaps I have revealed too much, already.

If anyone has been wronged by this posting - I will remove.


----------



## whisper2scream (Oct 1, 2022)

hoofhearted said:


> *Brothers and Sisters of The Wheel ... this thread began with Dave Stromberger naming this machine a Mead.
> 
> Buckle-Up, Pilgrims ... am going into a ramble mode ......
> 
> ...



Greetings,
Looking to connect with CrownKing as I have recently acquired an early Mead Ranger. But, I can’t find him. Any ideas?
Thanks,
Chris


----------



## hoofhearted (Oct 1, 2022)

* @CrownKing*


----------



## whisper2scream (Oct 1, 2022)

Thank you.  I actually found him after I sent this request.  For some reason, he wasn't coming up when I initially tried.  Much appreciated.


----------

